# PowerPoint Slide Presentation w/o Notes Shown



## tjo716 (Nov 8, 2004)

Hi all- New to the forum and Powerpoint. For an upcoming presentation I would like to have the audience see only the slide (via projecter) while on my laptop I would like to see the slides and its corresponding notes. Is this possible to do?
Thanks in advance
Tom


----------



## dairyguy (Sep 9, 2004)

Let me try to understand this a little better, you want to show your audience just the slide on your laptop via projector, and you also want to be able to see notes on your laptop while giving the presentation(and you don't want the audience to see the notes)....if thats what you want to do, I have to say sorry....from what I understand, If you want to show just slides on the projector your laptop will also show just slides, there isn't a way to just make the notes show up on your screen and not the projector....The only way i can think of you being able to see your notes is to print them out. Hope this helps


----------



## tjo716 (Nov 8, 2004)

*Slides and Notes Display*

For those interested, I found this via another forum. Have not yet treid it, but it sounds promising.


How can I display slides on a PC connected to a projector but still view my notes (and control the slide show)? 


Paul Iordanides has kindly given us permission to post his essay on the subject.


To do this in PowerPoint, your system must support dual monitors.


Windows 98, Windows Me and Windows 2000 and Windows Xp all support Dual monitors.


Win 98 supports a max of 9, and I have personally set up 8 monitors in Windows 2000 and Xp


Since there seems to be a lot of confusion about dual monitors, let me define what dual monitors means:


Dual Monitors, Dual Displays, Multi-Monitor -- all of these terms refer to HARDWARE configurations.


For HARDWARE dual monitor support, your computer must be equipped with two or more video boards OR it must have a single multi-port video board.


If you have a laptop, you must either have a chipset that supports Dual monitors or you must use an external PCMCIA video board. Some laptop brands that have models with the dual monitor chipset are IBM, Toshiba, Dell. I'm sure there are others.


One of the most popular "dual monitor" chipsets is the ATI Rage mobility, but again, there are others.


Most laptops have an external 15 pin video connector, but this does not indicate that you have dual monitor support.
Simply put: Check your manual or the company support website to see if your laptop supports Dual Monitors.


On my website I recommend the Appian traveler video board that you can use for dual monitor support with laptops.


Multi-Show Software available at iosysoft.com allows up to 3 simultaneous shows at once if you have a four port Video board. The AppianX boards are really nice.


Paul Iordanides
http://www.iosysoft.com
PPCwin: A Dual Display PowerPoint Controller


Note: your SOFTWARE must also support dual monitors. PowerPoint 2000 and up allows you to choose which HARDWARE monitor you want to display the slide show on (and which to display your notes, etc. on)


You need to set this up each time you run the show, because PowerPoint doesn't save the information. There's a hotfix available from Microsoft that will help with this.


----------



## bjspa (Mar 22, 2009)

I also wanted to do the same thing. I found this on the Microsoft site, it also talks about another monitor, but it also mentions downloading Presenter.

Hope this helps.

http://office.microsoft.com/en-au/powerpoint/HA103606031033.aspx


----------



## Sadashiv (Jul 8, 2009)

tjo716 said:


> Hi all- New to the forum and Powerpoint. For an upcoming presentation I would like to have the audience see only the slide (via projecter) while on my laptop I would like to see the slides and its corresponding notes. Is this possible to do?
> Thanks in advance
> Tom


----------



## Sadashiv (Jul 8, 2009)

Notes for Operating system with Powerpoint presentation


----------



## Sadashiv (Jul 8, 2009)

Notes for Ms Office with powerpoint presentation


----------

